# bull briars



## blel (Feb 4, 2010)

Anybody have a good way to get rid of bull briars? Cut them off and they just grow back, impossible to pull them up. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im not sure what your talking about. If its Multiflora Rose, Crossbow spray is the only thing I know of that kills em for sure and fast. You can cut them back three or four times a season and they will eventually give up.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Feb 9, 2010)

you gotta starve um out by cutting and grubbing out the tubers, IF you can only scar the surface of the Tubers paint with brush b gone. 

Best control is constant removal resulting in starvation .


----------

